# مكتب معتمد لاستقدام العمالة من اليمن - مجموعة الارائك



## الارائك للاستقدام (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجموعة الارائك اليمنية لاستقدام الايدي العاملة (مكاتب معتمدة للسفارة السعودية)


(مكاتب معتمدة للسفارات والدوائر الحكومية)
أول مجموعة متكاملة في الجمهورية اليمنية لتأهيل واستقدام العمالة اليمنية إلى المملكة العربية السعودية والدول الخليجية والدول العربية وجميع بلدان العالم .
ويسرنا ان نوفر لكم العمالة اليمنية في جميع التخصصات ومجالات العمل وبكافة المؤهلات .


لدينا جميع التخصصات من [ أطباء - مهندسين - أداريين - موظفين - حرفيين ]


المهن الطبية : [ استشاريين , أخصائيين , كافة الكوادر الطبية , ممرضات , ممرضين ]
أطباء و طبيبات في التخصصات التالية : [ أسنان , أطفال , عظام , نساء وولادة , جلدية , صيادلة ]
المهن التعليمية : [ أساتذة جامعيين - معلمين و معلمات ]
المهن الهندسية : [ استشاريون , مهندسين , هندسة - (مدني , انشائي , طرق , عمارة , مكانيك , إلكترونيات , ديكور , كيميائي , زراعي) ]
الحاسوب والاتصالات : [مهندسين حاسوب - شبكات - اتصالات - مبرمجين - مصممين ]
المهن الفنية : [ مساح , كهرباء تمديدات , صرف صحي ]
المهن المعمارية : [ بنائين , بلاطين , نجارين , نجاريين مباني , حدادين , حدادين مسلح , مليسين , عمال معماريين , معلميين ديكورات وجبس ]
المهن الادارية : [ محاسبين - مدراء محاسبين - محاسبين تجاريين - مدققيين - إدارة أعمال - موارد بشرية ]
مهن المبيعات : [ مناديب مبيعات , وموزعين , كاشير ]
المهن الزراعية : [ عمال زراعيين , مشرفين زراعيين , مهندسين زراعيين ]
السائقين : [ سائقين معدات هندسية , سائقين نقل ثقيل , نقل خفيف , سائقين عموميين , سائقين خاص ]
معدات ثقيلة : [ ميكانيكيين معدات ثقيلة , كهربائيين معدات ثقيلة ]
المطاعم و المأكولات : [ طباخين , صانعي حلويات , صانعي عصائر , صانعي معجنات ]




من مزايا مجموعتنا ان لديها كادر خاص لاختيار العمالة واختبار كفاءتها والتأكد من قدرتها في العمل المتقدم إليه .



لسنا الوحيدون , ولكننا الافضل بعون الله ,,,,,


مجموعة الارائك لاستقدام الايدي العاملة والتوظيف | الصفحة الرئيسية

للراغبين بالاستقدام نرجوا منكم التواصل معنا على الرقم او الايميل الموضح نهاية الصفحة



T : 00967 777678990

E-mail : [email protected]

*​


----------



## tjarksa (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب معتمد لاستقدام العمالة من اليمن - مجموعة الارائك*

يعطيك العافيه .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب معتمد لاستقدام العمالة من اليمن - مجموعة الارائك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

